# 1.5 gal tank--can *any* fish go in it???



## gcondit (Mar 11, 2014)

having been properly shamed, in person (by a cutie no less!?!), and now by reading posts on this wonderful site i've ordered a much larger tank. shall be here soon and am doing water changes daily until then...so yeah...dont wanna keep hearing 'bout it...k?

please tell me there are *some* types of fish i can use this 1.5 gal 'tank' for though!?!

any suggestions or does the goofy pet store that talked me into it win this round?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

the only thing i would try is a shrimp tank.lots of plants and small regular water changes.it would make an ok quarantine tank for your new fish.daily water changes though.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Betta.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oooh an NPT shrimp tank would be awesome! But yeah, you could totally have a Betta in there as long as you take care of it properly ^_^


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

If you get a properly sized (and adjustable) heater a betta will be happy in there. Shrimp are great too. Other then that there isn't much else...


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Do shrimp or snails count as fish? lol XD

In a small tank such as this, plants are essential to keep ammonia spikes in check. Get familiar with the different types and get something floating (for shade or bedding) and something either rooted that's a stem feeder or a marimo ball. Ferts are cheep and will last a long time, but you must be careful as you will need to use VERY little. Remember to also have adequate hiding places and substrate. No rough gravel, pfs, or clown puke.

Snails and/or shrimp would do fine in a 1.5 gal tank. Bettas are a gray area here. Some say the minimum size tank for them is 2.5gal while others say 5gal is best. I normally say 3 should be the lowest you should go.

However, their bio load is low, so as long as you are willing to put in some extra work, you could get a betta. You need to consider their bio load, making sure you keep the hormones they release in the water in check with lots of pwc (so they don't end up stunted), their activity level, and how they should be properly feed.

CT will normally have more spunk (thus needing more room) while VT are usually more laid back. I couldn't comment on the other types as I don't remember, but I would think a HM would be a bad idea because their tail would take up so much space. A giant would be a bad fit too for obvious reasons.

There will be plenty of partial water changes. I would say 3 50% pwc a week should do it (maybe more in the very beginning).

Depending on size, he/she will eat 1-5 Omega One Betta Buffet pelletts a day. Keep an eye on weight as too fat or too skinny is not good on them. Plus, too fat means more poop which means more ammonia in a VERY small space. Speaking of poop, turkey basters make the best vacumes for small tanks.

And a heater is essential unless you live somewhere where his water will naturally stay within his ideal limits (what does his thermometer say?). If you can't get an adjustable one that will fit, get a small preset one with a lot of good reviews. After all, something is better than nothing at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gcondit (Mar 11, 2014)

@sandybottom

first off, great username 

shrimp tank eh? hmmm that sounds fun and i never would have thought of it. thank you for the idea!


@rsskylight04

really dude? hardy har…there's always one









@lilnaugrim,@MattsBettas

so you two are on the 'small is ok just be diligent' side of this debate…noted, and thank you both. i am too new to comment and thus have an abundance of caution…but am taking this all in


@Bluewind

dude…you totally rocked biology class hu? thank you for your detailed and thoughtful response, from a mobile device no less. i'm now a bit smarter thanks to you, so I thank you for taking the time to educate me…i will refer back to your post in the future no doubt!


love this community…yes even you rsskylight04


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Endlers maybe?


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

Other then a betta? I probably think you could get away with a guppy but they're social fish and prefer groups. 

Endlers possibly... maybe.

My suggestion is to do a nano planted shrimp tank however.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I probably wouldn't do Endler's or Guppies because they have a much higher bio-load than Bettas so that would mean more work for the keeper unless it was a Naturally Planted tank and even then, I would just stick with shrimp really and a snail or something. If it's not a planted tank, a Betta would do just fine for a single fish in the tank


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> I probably wouldn't do Endler's or Guppies because they have a much higher bio-load than Bettas so that would mean more work for the keeper unless it was a Naturally Planted tank and even then, I would just stick with shrimp really and a snail or something. If it's not a planted tank, a Betta would do just fine for a single fish in the tank


Really they have more bioload then bettas? Wow I would have never guessed because I kept like almost 20 of them (babies I couldn't give away) in a 15 gal for 2 years. 

Then again for all I know they could have been dying and repopulating their army :roll:

Never again. :lol:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lenimph said:


> Really they have more bioload then bettas? Wow I would have never guessed because I kept like almost 20 of them (babies I couldn't give away) in a 15 gal for 2 years.
> 
> Then again for all I know they could have been dying and repopulating their army :roll:
> 
> Never again. :lol:


lol, well a 15 gallon is quite different from a 1.5 gallon! They are just little poop monsters really, I'm not entirely sure if they're feces are more potent in ammonia or just because they poop more often than Bettas do *shrug* either way, they're still messier and I wouldn't put them in anything smaller than a 3 gallon if they were there permanently or for an extended period of time is all. Again, unless it was a naturally planted tank in which case the system would basically take care of itself for the most part


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a betta in my 1.5 gallon tank. It's filtered and heated, so he's a happy little fish. I just make sure to do regular water changes and take out his poop, between water changes, with a turkey baster 
He seems to get stressed out in anything bigger than his 1.5 gallon. He seemed happy at first in his 3 gallon, but then started tail biting and shredding his fins. When I put him back into his 1.5 gallon, he was happy again... Go figure. All my other boys like being in 3+ gallon bowls.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you GC and I tottally did. Got a 114 in college algebra too back in college because the teacher couldn't set the curb by me. I kept getting everything on the homework, tests, and bonus questions right save for one test. I'm a proud nerd, my fav big bang character is Sheldon, I love falling down internet rabbit holes, and I know waaaaay more about Doctor Who than most people think is normal ;-)

And I'm so happy I could help. Typing on my android takes forever, but I love to share my knowledge, so I can't complain. I will keep an eye on the thread to see if you ever need more help. I'm pretty well researched in the 10gal or less category. 

By the way, do you know your pH and hardness? Bettas need soft to slightly hard water and can adapt when need be, but snails HAVE to have water that won't erode their shells.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

@rsskylight04

really dude? hardy har…there's always one 


love this community…yes even you rsskylight04[/QUOTE]

Sorry about that one word post, I got interupted and just pressed send.
Didn't mean to be short and stupid!:lol:


----------



## gcondit (Mar 11, 2014)

rsskylight04 said:


> Sorry about that one word post, I got interupted and just pressed send.


well the life of an evil genius is a busy one, no doubt

its cool, i was 20 min late to a staff meeting today (that i lead ) due to "having to proof some lines of code..."

_truth is, i was browsing threads on here_...

so _that _you can pull yourself a way is all good


----------



## gcondit (Mar 11, 2014)

Bluewind said:


> By the way, do you know your pH and hardness?



nope, which i know is a







around here...
will get to the pet store hopefully saturday to buy a kit

oh, and before i post a 'bought the wrong kit cuz i didn't read' thread...why not just ask now...what should i be looking for in a kit anyway_?_

thanks again Bluewind...you're in my cool book


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I actually find my endlers quite clean, and seriouslyfish does too (read under "maintenance"). The reason I wouldn't suggest them is because they are quite active little guys and use the entire tank.

The reason bettas can be kept in small tanks is because they both have a low bioload and aren't too active.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Interesting to know Matt, are guppies under the same general rule or are they perhaps not so clean as they are generally larger than Endlers? I'm sure I can just look it up myself but I'm lazy lol


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

do cherry shrimp, they are beautiful in a npt and very fun to watch. A 1.5 gallon tank is just fine to build your own macro shrimp world. Besides that red against green plants...it's like Christmas.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

gcondit said:


> well the life of an evil genius is a busy one, no doubt
> 
> its cool, i was 20 min late to a staff meeting today (that i lead ) due to "having to proof some lines of code..."
> 
> ...


You could use the small tank to grow plants in a sunny widow, then transplant to your big tank. I do that with my ten gallon. 
Shame on you for being late because of browsing TFK! I did a similar thing just last week. I teach English at Syracuse University and was scheduled to meet a student to discuss a project- got so interested in reading threads about ich that I was 15 minutes late. You should have seen the dirty look on the students face when I got there!

What size is your new tank?
Have you thought about stock?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

rsskylight04 said:


> I teach English at Syracuse University


Oh that's so funny! I was just up a Syracuse a few weeks ago for a convention with my co-ed music Fraternity! Omg, you 'cuse with your blue and orange XD

Off topic, sorry!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Yea! Someone thinks I'm cool :-D

Here is the most recommended one on here
API Freshwater Master Test Kit:Amazonet Supplies
You can see it has every test that you could possibly need. Liquid tests are more accurate and last WAY longer than test strips. Plus, you get to feel like a scientist ;-)

If you can't get a kit, try to make sure you at least have the 4 most important ones for at home: pH, ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite. Make sure to get a good fert and water conditioned. I like Flourish (super concentrated, packed with all the good stuff, and lasts a very long time) and Prime (again, lasts a very long time. helps control amonia). If you go with them, make sure you pick up an eyedropper with measurements as very little is needed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Bluewind said:


> and I know waaaaay more about Doctor Who than most people think is normal ;-)


And obligatory thumbs up for whovians!! Yay for us whovians who know way more than we should XD


----------



## gcondit (Mar 11, 2014)

Post Follow Up:

Thank you to EVERYONE for your thoughts on my original post.

Here is what's went down since this post started...and how it turned out:

I ended up taking the 1.5gal back to Petsmart...and getting a 5.5 gal tank. Long story, but I came home and the 1.5gal was at 60 degrees!!! I freaked, determined my heater was too small and went to buy a larger one. They only had 50w and that was too big for the small tank...so I opted to just get a larger tank...

Deuce LOVES the room...he swims all over the tank CONSTANTLY. I almost want to put him in a larger tank...but we shall see...dude likes to swim!

One side note, thank you to sandbottom for the shrimp idea. I have since also set up a 20 gal with 8 zebra danio's and some shrimp. I swear...the shrimp are the coolest part of that tank! I wish I had kept the 1.5 and made it a shrimp tank as suggested...

Anyway, thank you all for your thoughts on this!!!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, the 5.5 gal is just big enough to also include a snail, a ADF, or a few shrimp! And yes, they loooooove the room. And floating plants to snuggle in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

